# Going up Katahdin in Sept.



## blackdog1 (May 4, 2005)

I have never been up a mountain, and judging by the reports I've heard, going solo is out of the question. So I am looking for someone(or a group), I can hook up with. Well, I hope to hear from someone. Thanks.


----------



## TenPeaks (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to AlpineZone and the wonderful world of mountain climbing. Katahdin is a fabulous mountain to climb and has some of the best views in all of New England. However, keep in mind that many of the trails to the summit are steep and all routes go above treeline for a considerable distance to the peak.

If you've never hiked before I would suggest exploring some of the wilderness areas in Wisconson. Try to find areas with a far amount of elevation gain so your legs and body get used to going up and down over a long period of time. Over time try to build up your hiking miles so you will feel comfortable hiking 10 or more miles in a day.

Going up Katahdin solo isn't necessarily out of the question. You will never be alone on the mountain no matter which route you take. However, finding a group to go with is definitely a good idea. Besides the safty factor it's just more fun to share the outdoors with others.

Katahdin is a popular peak to climb so you should be able to find someone heading to the mountain in September. Check out the AMC (appalachian mountain club) website at www.outdoors.org. They sponser group hikes all over New England. You could also post your question on Views from the Top (www.viewsfromthetop.com). Lots of New Englad hikers there as well. And of course keep an eye here on AlpineZone.com's Trips & Events section.


----------



## David Metsky (May 5, 2005)

Are you planning on staying in the park?  If so, do  you have reservations already?  If you are going on a weekend there may be no places left to stay within the park.  

If you are staying outside the park, only a limited number of cars/people are allowed up to each trailhead lot.  As a result, cars queue up early in the morning before the gate opens.  On a busy weekend it is possible to get shut out because all the popular trailheads are full.  At times like Labor Day weekend it's not uncommon for people to arrive at the gate by 4:00 AM to get a spot.

 -dave-


----------



## cbcbd (May 5, 2005)

Hey welcome,
Well, if you've never hiked up a mountain you've certainly picked one of the toughest ones to do in this area. 

What is your fitness level? The trails that head up Mnt Katahdin (Hunt,Knife's Edge, Hamlin, etc...) are pretty rugged, steep, and many spots require some scrambling (use of hands).

Baxter state park is probably the best park to go alone in from a safety-from-yourself standpoint. There are hiking registers at every trailhead in the park especially at all the trails that go up Katahdin. The rangers check everyday with each other to see who has gone up, who has not come down, who has made it to their destination, who is could still be out there. 
There are plenty of stories of hikers who went up katahdin, were not physically ready for the hike or conditions, and were stuck above treeline into the night - the rangers really try to avoid these situations and conditions and recommendations are posted at the stations every day.

What other plans do you have for the area, or are you just going to go up to Baxter Peak?


----------



## blackdog1 (May 5, 2005)

Yes, I am aware of reservations and refuse to buy a plane ticket till I know exactly what dates are available. My best times to stay will be in the weekday, no weekend times at all. I hope 4 days are enough to get a chance to reach the summit. Permitting enough days for bad weather. Thanks David.


----------



## blackdog1 (May 5, 2005)

Baxter Peak is one of my goals. However I'm looking at camping at Katahdin Stream, so I assume I'll be climbing from that direction. I have no intentions of climbing anywhere else, except at Acadia National Park. Which my experience is low, but I hope to increase that thru the summer. We have no mountains in  Wisconsin, so I have to rely on hilly terrain, so there will be a lot of up and down. Honestly, I don't think anyone can prepare fully to climb Katahdin, but damned if I'm not gonna give it my best attempt. I plan on packing for a weekend at least once a month thru the summer.


----------



## Mike P. (May 5, 2005)

Welcome

being in good physical shape will be a big plus & the jogging on hilly terrain a big help,  hit the hills with a loaded pack also or walk on the treadmill at it's highest incline with a 20 pound pack on your pack.

It's really nice up there.

My first Baxter trip was a solo trip with limited experience.  (lot of hunting as a 13-24 year old which helped being comfortable in woods & a sense of direction,) but trip up was as a 30 year old who had only done only three mountain hikes, (MA highpoint, two trips to VT Highpoint)  and also a few hilly state park trips.  I was in very good shape though.  (those who know me now stop laughing)

It would not be uncommon then to ride a bike 15 miles or jog 3 1/2 miles after work, eat & then play Volleyball 3 hours a night.  Would do that at least 4x a week, + a longer ride on weekend or at a VB tournament.

It's doable but get in whatever outdoor work you can in WI.  As Dave mentioned arrive early if you do stay outside park.


----------



## cbcbd (May 5, 2005)

Katahdin Stream is the most popular campsite for summiting Katahdin, but it's easier to find a spot if you are alone. From there, the prefered way up to Baxter Peak is the Hunt Trail, which is also the AT - the hike to the peak and back can be done in a day, just make sure to start very early.

There are some gallery pictures of the Hunt trail here:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

And some of my pics from when I spent some time in the park:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

I agree with Mike P about the workout - But I would substitute treadmill for a stairmaster since Katahdin is more about steep steps and less about inclined switchbacks. And if you can, also do lunges and get some trekking poles - the downhills are the thing that will kill your legs the most.


----------



## twigeater (May 5, 2005)

I've soloed Katahdin many times, but I'm mainly a solo hiker anyway.

Being in good shape makes any hike better - have fun!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 5, 2005)

Baxter takes rolling reservations 4 months in advance. So if you're looking for September dates you should get your paperwork in the mail this month.


----------



## cbcbd (May 6, 2005)

When I went last July 4th weekend and week after I called Baxter about 2-3 weeks before to make reservations. The lady was kind of taken aback by my audacity to call so late  :lol: 
...but I guess since I wasn't staying at any popular campsites during the weekend there was plenty of room around, especially since it was only me.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

Ooooooo...Kathadin...sounds juicy!!!


----------



## mrzilliox (May 19, 2005)

In mid-June, I was able to get a 2 person lean-to at Katahdin Stream for a Thrusday & Friday night in August.

Try to get at least a 2 night reservation.  We got rained out for two days, and had to hike and drive back to Boston the same day.


----------



## pizza (May 19, 2005)

If you're looking for hiking partners and come up empty-handed here, you might want to try the fine folks over at the highpointers club. Baxter peak is the highest point in maine, and the club has almost 3000 people who's goal is to get to the highest points in as many states as possible. You will also get some great advice there..

here is the highpointers message board:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/3897

here are a bunch of trip reports for maine:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/message?forumid=198362&messageid=1021411969


by the way, I've completed 17 states. I need to lose a bunch of weight before I can attempt baxter peak though.. maybe by september, who knows? when I do it I definitely want to do the knife ridge - get some experience hiking in exposed areas. 
http://turzman.com/projects/highpoints


----------



## Mike P. (May 20, 2005)

If you mean above treeline exposure experience, any trip up Baxter will do that. If looking for something close to technical experience without leaving your two feet & being on a wall, while others may not have the profile of the KE, the others all have places where you have the I better not slip now exposure.

Nice pictures by the way, is the walkway in TN the only way up?  Heading there in July for a walk south on the AT from Newfound Gap.  

I started highpointing but life changed & I enjoyed hiking more, couldn't see getting too exicted planning a week's vacation to IA, IL, OH hghpoints.  I have a friend who has about 1/2 I've seen his Mt. Sunflower pics too.  (The NV, CA, UT, HA, CO pictures he sent made up for KS.)  his life has changed & he has been doing more Desert trips & likes that, I don't know if he'll finish the 50.


----------



## blacknblue (May 20, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> If you mean above treeline exposure experience, any trip up Baxter will do that. If looking for something close to technical experience without leaving your two feet & being on a wall, while others may not have the profile of the KE, the others all have places where you have the I better not slip now exposure.
> 
> Nice pictures by the way, is the walkway in TN the only way up?  Heading there in July for a walk south on the AT from Newfound Gap.
> 
> ...


----------



## pizza (May 20, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Nice pictures by the way, is the walkway in TN the only way up?  Heading there in July for a walk south on the AT from Newfound Gap.



That paved path, which is less than ½-mile but quite steep, is the fastest & most popular way up. There are other ways, but I didn't have time to research them (I was driving home from Dallas on a business trip - picked up the highpoints of LA, FL, TN, and NC on that trip) 

Of course, you can hike to it via the AT from both directions.. there are probably a bunch of trails in the vicinity.

The smokies are amazing.. the topology is kind of unique to the east - whereas the mountains here tend to be closer to large rolling hills (the catskills are my favorite example), the steepness of the slopes, the darkness of the canyons, the relief from the valleys to the summits really reminds me of mountains in california, only with lower elevations and more vegetation. it really is a beautiful place. you're going to love it.


----------

